# Akita water issues...



## InStere0 (Mar 31, 2009)

About a week ago I got another akita, a 4 month old female. She seems healthy, but she's doing something kinda weird. When I'm playing with her she'll start running and jumping, she'll get tired and go drink some watern (normal), after that she keeps running and playing with me but a few minutes after we stop she will throw up. It's usually mostly water rarely are there any chunks of food in her vomit. I'm thinking it's like how kids get told not to drink too much water before they have P.E. cause they might get sick but I just want to make sure.

The other thing that is making me wonder if she's ok is that she's always thirsty. Her toungue is always sticking out, pretty much from the time I feed her in the morning at 6 til around 6 pm. She drinks as much water as my adult akita. 

Just wondering are these things normal?


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

I would ask a vet. My dog sometimes will give a bit of a hacky cough after drinking too fast or running too hard, but never vomit. If there are any stomach issues, you want to get them looked at.

BTW, if you are only feeding her in the morning, you may want to consider splitting her meal into 2 or 3 times a day. Puppies digest better when they eat more frequently. Also, don't forget to allot some time after feedings as a resting period to prevent bloat and stomach upset.


----------



## InStere0 (Mar 31, 2009)

Yea, I guess I forgot to to add that I do feed her twice every day. At 6 AM and around 7 PM. I always try to make her rest after she eats,but she's always hyper. 

Anyone else care to chime in?


----------



## deege39 (Dec 29, 2008)

That sounds really strange, I would get that looked at from a vet. It's not usual for a dog to throw up after drinking water- even if they're excited.

From the way you said that "she seems healthy" leads me to believe that she hasn't had a check-up. After adopting or purchasing any dog, I would always get a check-up ASAP, as I'm sure many others would agree.

The Akita my family and I had was quite hyper, they have thick fur, and who knows- Maybe she's just always hot, between running you ragged, her thick fur, maybe your home isn't cool enough for her. 

I noticed with my dog he rarely pants, but lately every couple days he'll sit up from his nap and look at me... Panting... Then I'm like, "_Yeah, it is kind of warm in here..._", so I turn on the air.

As far as the throwing up thing goes, I'd really be careful with that. Our Akita ate a pair of underwear unbeknown to us, until a few days later she started getting sick. She'd throw up after every meal, even after drinking water. She was losing weight rapidly, and in the dead of winter vets refused to make house-calls... The next morning she threw up an elastic band that said fruit-of-the-loom on them! Never again did we leave her in the basement with the laundry!


----------



## Zack_the_Mouse (Oct 2, 2007)

my poodle used to do the same thing.
It turned out she was allergic to the chicken in her food and was trying to drink way too much water to make her tummy feel better.

Switched her food and raised her water bowl to make her drink slower and she was fine.

Check with your Vet though just to be sure its not something else that my causing this reaction.

You could also try 3 meals a day that may help too.


----------

